# Toby



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I am posting this picture for Debbie. Meet Toby, he is in deed one handsome man


















Debbie will add more about this boy...


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I just showed the pic to my Toby (human) and we both agree he is one good looking dog!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

He is nice looking and has a great look in his eyes. Obviously likes toys! We will hear more of him, I am sure.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Thanks Wanda......

i wanted to post this as this is the way i want to remember my boy.he is 14 and we have made plans to send him to the bridge this week........i had this posted now because i will no be able to do it later this week.

i cannot tell you all what a huge loss this will be in my life..........a very devistating loss..

let me tell you a bit about this wonderful boy.......the two most important things in his life we 1st his mom, and second his ball/frisbee. this is one of those once in a lifetime heart dogs. he had total trust in me as a companion, would follow me to the ends of the earth.........i feel very very lucky to have shared all these years with this dog at my side.....he's a once in a lifetime friend..

please keep us in your thoughts i cannot even begin to tell you what my life will be without him........


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Debbie







. Toby sounds like he's been a wonderful boy. As someone else pointed out, there's a certain sparkle in his eyes.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh Debbie... 

I am so sorry to hear this.. 

I will keep you and your loved ones (Toby included) in my thoughts this week.... 

Please know we are hear to listen... shall you need it.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

thanks everyone.........its killing me...........


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He's a handsome dog.









I'm sure it'll be hard letting go but time heals all wounds, we just don't know it at the time. I'm sending you love from all of us in our household.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

thanks......yep he is a very handsom guy! the love of my life.........


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

what a handsome boy


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Debbie ask me to add these pictures of some other members of her pack.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

thanks Wanda..........Neka Von Hena C is first....she is a Very fun dog........does anything for a toy....will do anything for me..............she is a great little girl! a very responsive dog...

Sam AKA Gino Von Rokanhaus is second.a very loving dog, he's still very young and needs to grow up a bit.we are hard at work trying to help him blossom.....he is training in Agility and aces the course.....hoping to get him to a comfortable place so he can compete. lots of work ahead of us....

So....i have these two young ones to help ease the pain of loosing my great love.....

debbie


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

You are very welcome deb, Hang in there. Know I'm here for you if you need to talk. Call anytime, keep the hugs coming to Toby for me....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Beauties, both of them! Neka will do anything for a toy, lol why does this not surprise me. Look at those leg muscles on her. If she's any much the lovey dog her baby brother is, I'm sure she'll help you through this horrible time. More


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

handsome


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My heart goes out to you Deb. Toby sounds like a wonderful companion and I hope you'll take comfort in knowing his place is and always will be in your heart.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

thanks Jenn........yes, Neka is built like a mack truck.very muscular girl..........i swear she's got cheeta in her she can take off and run like a jet plain....a very agile girl.......she tracks, does agility.....she can do anything and is happy doing it...

Thanks Wanda..i know your there thanks for all the support!

yes, the two will help me through...........


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Your Toby very handsome man, sorry for your pain, god bless.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

thanks Ruth and Heidi......i appreciate the nice comments.....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

They are all great lookin' dogs, but Toby sure does sparkle


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Thanks Lisa.........you are So right! the eyes tell it all..there is alot of intensity and depth behind them..........


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous dogs, and you know i"m here for ya !!!!!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Thanks Diane.........i know you are! its gonna be a tough week for me........its nice knowing i have my friends to help me through it.......


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

Debbie,

I'm sorry for what you have to do this week. I've had to do the same thing, and it's soooo hard. My once in a lifetime gsd, Dale died at 2 1/2 of intestinal blockage. That was hard. 

My sympathies to you and Tom. Feel free to email or PM me if you need. 

Take care,
Greg

Neka and Sam are indeed very striking dogs. You do prefer those bi-color dpgs, don't you?? My Dale was a classic bi-color too....


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Thanks Greg.........i appreciate all the support everyone has given.........
as i said this is going to be one tough week


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh man..... I am so sorry.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

please keep us in your prayers today..........its been a tough night for me knowing i am about to lose my best friend today..........................god i am just sick, and my heart is breaking...............

this boy of mine is one special dog.....which will be in my heart forever...........i will never get over loosing him....


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Debbie, I'm so sorry. I wish we had forever. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers today and in the coming days.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Debbie, I'm so sorry







Your pack is wonderful, but Toby is a part of your heart and will always be. He knows that and loves you. 
I am keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Debbie,
My thoughts and prayers are with you too. This is by far the hardest part of loving these beautiful dog. I think it is much harder for us then them and that for me is comforting.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I have no words to ease your pain, Debbie. But know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. This magnificent boy will still be with you - believe me - you will feel his presence. That kind of connection is never broken...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Debbie







it's such a hard thing.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

thanks everyone...............Toby went to the Bridge yesterday.......i feel like i have lost my right arm........the worst is when it sinks in that they are not there anymore........it was the hardest when i came home from work today...he had the loudest bark of all...always met me at the door............this is SO darn hard............when you know you have lost THE special dog of a lifetime..............
time will heal..............but i will never get over loosing him.......

i appreciate all the support everyone has given me..it helps alot............you guys are great!

debbie


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Big hugs going out to you. I know how you feel...take good care of yourself!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

I feel your pain...hugs to you...


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: RGJG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am sure most everyone here has been in my shoes......


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Debbie... I'm so sorry for your loss. You said it was coming, but somehow even when you're "prepared", you're not. 

I sent you an email a bit ago before I saw this. Please accept my deepest sympathy to you at this time. 

Yes, I'm sure most of us have lost that "once in a lifetime dog", but that doesn't make it any easier for you. I'll tell you that it's brought back some very fond memories of Dale, my first gsd. I still miss him after 5 years now. My wife framed one of my favorite pictures of him a few months after we lost him and that's on my desk... next to him. I still miss him a whole lot. 

You are right that time will heal, but it can't fully take away that hole. I like to think of it like this... Dale's loss created a square hole in my heart. All other dogs that I've had since him are a round peg. It fits in there but never can fully fill that hole. 

Simplistic but it works for me.

Best to you.
Greg


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Debbie,
I am so sorry.I just saw this post and remembered you telling me it was close to his time...I'm sorry I didn't post earlier.Feel free to PM me if you need to reminisce about him.I love hearing stories of great people and dogs..


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry about Toby, it's a terrible decision to have to make, but it was time. He had a good long life, but as I say about Dena in my signature, forever would have been too short.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

thanks everyone for the kind words......

"forever would have been to short" is exactly right........

i hope i can have as much will and determination as Toby did in his life to carry on without him............


----------

